# TV Stick für SkyGo



## Grunge (5. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich weiß nich ob ich hier richtig bin, ich versuche es mal.

Ich nutze Sky um natürlich Fußball zu schauen. Wenn ich es mir im Wohnzimmer mit Bierchen und Chips zur Bundesliga gemütlich gemacht habe, und meine Frau im Schlafzimmer einen Film von Sky Select schauen möchte gibt das natürlich Probleme.

Ich möchte jetzt auf den 2. Receiver verzichten. Übers Tablet kann sie Sky Go nutzen, nur würde ich es gerne über den TV laufen lassen. Jetzt könnte ich natürlich so ein TV Kabel fürs Tablet kaufen, aber da ich Sky Go in meinem Vertrag mit habe, habe ich überlegt dass sie das ja auch ganz gut auf dem TV nutzen könnte. Es handelt sich dabei aber nicht um einen Smart TV. Es gibt ja nun häufig Internet Sticks die via HDMI ans TV angeschlossen werden.
Sind diese aber für SkyGo geeignet !? Würde das funktionieren? Wenn ja welchen Stick könntet ihr empfehlen?

Danke im Voraus


----------

